# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  سوال در مورد زبان انگلیسی

## Misto

:Yahoo (100):  سلام میکنم خدمت همه دوستان گل ... خسته نباشید 
یه چندتایی سوال داشتم ازتون ...  :Yahoo (15):  کاملا متشکر خواهم بود اگر جواب بدید
خب سوال اول اینکه : مطمئنم دیدین که همه جا میگن برای کنکور لغات 504 و 1100 بخونید ... حالا کاری با نحوه مطالعه و حفظ هزار و نیم و اندی لغت ندارم ... به نظرتون واقعا نیازه ؟ و اینکه تازگیا با یه چیز جالب آشنا شدم تحت عنوان 3 هزار لغت پرکاربرد از لانگمن ... کسی تجربه ای داره در موردش میخوام یکیشو شروع کنم ... 3000 یا 1604 تا لغت ؟ کدومش خوبه ؟ 
سوال دوم اینکه : برای گرامر کنکور یه سریا میگن گرامر این یوز هم خوبه ... نظر شما چیه ؟ من با دوتا کتاب مواجه شدی یکیش انگلیش گرامر این یوز و دومیش ایستنشیال گرامر این یوز ... کدومشون خوبه و به درد میخوره ؟ 
و سوال آخر اینکه  :Yahoo (39):  کتاب و نترسیم از متن با یه کتاب زرد کانون برا ریدینگ خوبن ؟ 
 :Yahoo (113): یه نفر راهنمایی جامع کنه در این مورد قاطیدم :Yahoo (40):

----------


## MH.FA2343

پاک شود...

----------


## Misto

> پاک شود...


چرا اونوقت ؟  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## MH.FA2343

> چرا اونوقت ؟


فکر کردم زبان عمومی رو میگید. بعد دیدم زبان تخصصی منظورتونه. 
تعجب هم کردم کارشناسی کامپیوتر زدید میخواید کنکور زبان بدید

----------


## Misto

> فکر کردم زبان عمومی رو میگید. بعد دیدم زبان تخصصی منظورتونه. 
> تعجب هم کردم کارشناسی کامپیوتر زدید میخواید کنکور زبان بدید


بعله مجدد میخوام تو کنکور شرکت کنم و البته کنکور زبان هم قراره شرکت کنم 
یه کتاب new gap هم خریدم ...  :Yahoo (100):  برسیش کردم کتاب خوبیه ولی  همین موارد برام سواله اگه اطلاعی دارید راهنمایی کنید ممکنه سوال بعضی دیگه از دوستان هم باشه اگه نه ک اسپم ندید ممنون  :Yahoo (79):

----------


## Dr.Manhattan

آقا چه خبره؟! طرف برا GRE كه از Tofel سخت تره 4000 تا تاپ حفظه شما 3000 تا برا كنكور ميخواي؟ 
والا همون 1201 لغت تكميلي مهروماه كافيه.

----------


## Dr.Manhattan

آقا چه خبره؟! طرف برا GRE كه از Tofel سخت تره 4000 تا تاپ حفظه شما 3000 تا برا كنكور ميخواي؟ 😐
والا همون 1201 لغت تكميلي مهروماه كافيه.

----------


## Dr.Manhattan

ضمنا بگم كتاب نترسيم از متن كياسالار حرف نداره
احوال نشون ميده اكي مي زني.
كياسالار هم جامع و هم ١٢٠ متنش حرف نداره

من چون زبانم عاليه حتي كياسالارم نمي خونم و رد ميشم به قولي Skimming مي كنم ولي نشه مغرور شينا!!!
لغت شبي 10 دقيقه مثل بچه آدم مي خونم البته 504 گاجو چون 1201 برام تكراريه.
آقا شما همچين كاري رو نكنيد!  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام میکنم خدمت همه دوستان گل ... خسته نباشید 
> یه چندتایی سوال داشتم ازتون ...  کاملا متشکر خواهم بود اگر جواب بدید
> خب سوال اول اینکه : مطمئنم دیدین که همه جا میگن برای کنکور لغات 504 و 1100 بخونید ... حالا کاری با نحوه مطالعه و حفظ هزار و نیم و اندی لغت ندارم ... به نظرتون واقعا نیازه ؟ و اینکه تازگیا با یه چیز جالب آشنا شدم تحت عنوان 3 هزار لغت پرکاربرد از لانگمن ... کسی تجربه ای داره در موردش میخوام یکیشو شروع کنم ... 3000 یا 1604 تا لغت ؟ کدومش خوبه ؟ 
> سوال دوم اینکه : برای گرامر کنکور یه سریا میگن گرامر این یوز هم خوبه ... نظر شما چیه ؟ من با دوتا کتاب مواجه شدی یکیش انگلیش گرامر این یوز و دومیش ایستنشیال گرامر این یوز ... کدومشون خوبه و به درد میخوره ؟ 
> و سوال آخر اینکه  کتاب و نترسیم از متن با یه کتاب زرد کانون برا ریدینگ خوبن ؟ 
> یه نفر راهنمایی جامع کنه در این مورد قاطیدم


سلام
واسه کنکور زبان تخصصی
گرامر این یوز رو بخون
+ 4000 واژه
البته منحصرا زبان منبع خاصی نداره و کلا باید دایره لغاتت بالا باشه

----------


## saj8jad

> آقا چه خبره؟! طرف برا GRE كه از Tofel سخت تره 4000 تا تاپ حفظه شما 3000 تا برا كنكور ميخواي؟ 
> والا همون 1201 لغت تكميلي مهروماه كافيه.


واسه کنکور منحصرا زبان همون 1201 لغت تکمیلی خوبه یا زبان عمومی رو میگی؟!

----------


## Dr.Manhattan

> واسه کنکور منحصرا زبان همون 1201 لغت تکمیلی خوبه یا زبان عمومی رو میگی؟!


نه 1201 تنها براي كنكور زبان جواب نميده و البته منظور من زبان عمومي بود.
كسي كه 504 رو نخونه واقعا سر كنكور زبان خيلي چيزارو از دست ميده...
اگر همون 504 گاج اميد يعقوبي فردو بخونه كافيه ولي فكر كنم ديگه چاپ نميشه.
لطفا كسي تو زبان شاخ بازي در نياره چرا كه تو اين نيم قرن كنكور زبان يك بارم لغتي از كتابايي مثل Barron’s نيومده!  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## saj8jad

> نه 1201 تنها براي كنكور زبان جواب نميده و البته منظور من زبان عمومي بود.
> كسي كه 504 رو نخونه واقعا سر كنكور زبان خيلي چيزارو از دست ميده...
> اگر همون 504 گاج اميد يعقوبي فردو بخونه كافيه ولي فكر كنم ديگه چاپ نميشه.
> لطفا كسي تو زبان شاخ بازي در نياره چرا كه تو اين نيم قرن كنكور زبان يك بارم لغتي از كتابايي مثل Barron’s نيومده!


میگم برای زبان تخصصی کافی نیست  :Yahoo (4): 
به نظرت برای منحصرا زبان کدوم کتابا کفایت میکنه؟ صرفا برای لغات میگم؟

----------


## Dr.Manhattan

> میگم برای زبان تخصصی کافی نیست 
> به نظرت برای منحصرا زبان کدوم کتابا کفایت میکنه؟ صرفا برای لغات میگم؟


تخصصي اوصيكم به مبتكران شهاب الاناري تخصصي لسان! :Yahoo (16): 
پي نوشت: جدي لغت تخصصي زبان 504 از واجبات من الواجباته  :Y (695): 
اما بازم قطعي شايد من نتونم بگم! ميخواي شماره شهاب اناريو خصوصي بهت بدم تو تلگرام ازش بپرسي؟ :Y (531):

----------


## Seyed Chester

> سلام میکنم خدمت همه دوستان گل ... خسته نباشید 
> یه چندتایی سوال داشتم ازتون ...  کاملا متشکر خواهم بود اگر جواب بدید
> خب سوال اول اینکه : مطمئنم دیدین که همه جا میگن برای کنکور لغات 504 و 1100 بخونید ... حالا کاری با نحوه مطالعه و حفظ هزار و نیم و اندی لغت ندارم ... به نظرتون واقعا نیازه ؟ و اینکه تازگیا با یه چیز جالب آشنا شدم تحت عنوان 3 هزار لغت پرکاربرد از لانگمن ... کسی تجربه ای داره در موردش میخوام یکیشو شروع کنم ... 3000 یا 1604 تا لغت ؟ کدومش خوبه ؟ 
> سوال دوم اینکه : برای گرامر کنکور یه سریا میگن گرامر این یوز هم خوبه ... نظر شما چیه ؟ من با دوتا کتاب مواجه شدی یکیش انگلیش گرامر این یوز و دومیش ایستنشیال گرامر این یوز ... کدومشون خوبه و به درد میخوره ؟ 
> و سوال آخر اینکه  کتاب و نترسیم از متن با یه کتاب زرد کانون برا ریدینگ خوبن ؟ 
> یه نفر راهنمایی جامع کنه در این مورد قاطیدم


دوستان یه توضیح میدین درباره گرامر IN USE لطفا منم اطلاعات داشته باشم؟ :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):

----------


## saj8jad

> تخصصي اوصيكم به مبتكران شهاب الاناري تخصصي لسان!
> پي نوشت: جدي لغت تخصصي زبان 504 از واجبات من الواجباته 
> اما بازم قطعي شايد من نتونم بگم! ميخواي شماره شهاب اناريو خصوصي بهت بدم تو تلگرام ازش بپرسي؟


کتاب شهاب اناری مسخرس اصلا خوشم نیومد ازش

من واسه گرامر کتاب های In Use رو دارم و مشکلی نیست
واسه لغات هم 4 جلد In Use ها رو دارم ولی برای کنکور منحصرا زبان بعید میدونم به کارم بیاد

نهایت مشاورش اینه که میگه برو 2 جلدی کتاب مبتکرانمو بگیر بشین بخون  :Yahoo (4):  ، والا

----------


## saj8jad

> دوستان یه توضیح میدین درباره گرامر IN USE لطفا منم اطلاعات داشته باشم؟


یه کتاب 3 جلدی هستش
شامل سطوح مختلف گرامر انگلیسی
هر سه سطحش جمعا 360 درس هستش ک هر درسش در 1 صفحه و تمرینات اون درس هم در 1 صفحه مقابل قرار گرفته

لغاتش هم هستش که شامل 4 جلد و سطوح مختلف رو شامل میشه

این یه نمونه درس از کتاب گرامرش :


اینم یه نمونه درس از کتاب لغاتش :

----------


## cRAzY.boY

واسه لغت همین 504 کافیه !
2 جلدیه شهاب اناری رو هم بگیر ، جلد اولش لغات و کلوز اینجور چیزاس (کلی لغت داره =| ) جلد دوم هم گرامره که سبک تره نسبت به کتاب اول !
بعد اینکه grammer in use  رو به منم پیشنهاد کردن ، البته گرامر زبان تخصصی خیلی سبز هم در نظر دارم که بگیرم  !  :Yahoo (15): 
همین منابع کافیه به نظرم

حالا اگه دوستان منبع بهتری واسه گرامر داشتنن بگن  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## saj8jad

> واسه لغت همین 504 کافیه !
> 2 جلدیه شهاب اناری رو هم بگیر ، جلد اولش لغات و کلوز اینجور چیزاس (کلی لغت داره =| ) جلد دوم هم گرامره که سبک تره نسبت به کتاب اول !
> بعد اینکه grammer in use  رو به منم پیشنهاد کردن ، البته گرامر زبان تخصصی خیلی سبز هم در نظر دارم که بگیرم  ! 
> همین منابع کافیه به نظرم
> 
> حالا اگه دوستان منبع بهتری واسه گرامر داشتنن بگن


درود
یعنی شما میگید یه 504 برا منحصرا زبان کافیه؟!
درسته منحصرا زبان در سطح آیلتس و تافل نیست ولی دیگه کرفس هم نیست در نوع خودش  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## cRAzY.boY

> درود
> یعنی شما میگید یه 504 برا منحصرا زبان کافیه؟!
> درسته منحصرا زبان در سطح آیلتس و تافل نیست ولی دیگه کرفس هم نیست در نوع خودش


والا این منابع رو دانشجوی ادبیات زبان انگلیسی بهم معرفی کرد !
بالاخره 2 جلدیه شهاب اناری ، گرامر این یوز و یکی دو تا کتاب دیگه کلی لغت توشونه ، مثلا 50  صفحه از کتاب شهاب اناری رو خوندم ، نزدیک 300 400 تا لغت در آوردم =|

----------


## Seyed Chester

> یه کتاب 3 جلدی هستش
> شامل سطوح مختلف گرامر انگلیسی
> هر سه سطحش جمعا 360 درس هستش ک هر درسش در 1 صفحه و تمرینات اون درس هم در 1 صفحه مقابل قرار گرفته
> 
> لغاتش هم هستش که شامل 4 جلد و سطوح مختلف رو شامل میشه
> 
> این یه نمونه درس از کتاب گرامرش :
> 
> 
> اینم یه نمونه درس از کتاب لغاتش :


مرسی سلطان؛ زحمت کشیدی با کلی عکس و توضیح با حوصله ج دادی :Yahoo (8): 
ی سوال این کتاب برای من ک کلاس زبان نرفتم (در حد زبان مدرسه بلدم)
میتونه قابل فهم باشه و حالت خود اموز باشه بدون کلاس یاد بگیریم؟
(در مورد بحث خارج از کنور برای یادگیری صرفا :Yahoo (8):

----------


## saj8jad

> والا این منابع رو دانشجوی ادبیات زبان انگلیسی بهم معرفی کرد !
> بالاخره 2 جلدیه شهاب اناری ، گرامر این یوز و یکی دو تا کتاب دیگه کلی لغت توشونه ، مثلا 50  صفحه از کتاب شهاب اناری رو خوندم ، نزدیک 300 400 تا لغت در آوردم =|


ولی به نظر من به جز کتابای اناری که شخصا اصلا خوشم نیومد ازشون کتاب 504 به تنهایی کافی نیست
واسه منحصرا زبان باید حداقل 4000 4500 لغت مهم و کاربردی رو یاد داشت

برای گرامر هم ، پیشنهاد من grammar in use هستش ، پست بالاتر نمونه درسش رو گذاشتم
خودم استفاده کردم حرف نداره ، تضمینی تضمینی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Dr.Manhattan

> کتاب شهاب اناری مسخرس اصلا خوشم نیومد ازش
> 
> من واسه گرامر کتاب های In Use رو دارم و مشکلی نیست
> واسه لغات هم 4 جلد In Use ها رو دارم ولی برای کنکور منحصرا زبان بعید میدونم به کارم بیاد
> 
> نهایت مشاورش اینه که میگه برو 2 جلدی کتاب مبتکرانمو بگیر بشین بخون  ، والا


همين شهاب اناري با خيلي سبز عليرضا جابريه ديگه كتاب  :Y (392): 
ي خط سفيد مرحومم بود ي زماني...
ببين 504 كتاب كمي نيستا! 
ديگه اگر واقعا ميخواي يك زبان بشي Barron’s 601 تا دو دهه بعد ساپورت مي كنه.
عمرا بيشتر از اين به كارت نمياد. كسي رو تا حالا نديدم براي كنكور زبان بالاي اين دوتا كار كرده باشه...

----------


## cRAzY.boY

> ولی به نظر من به جز کتابای اناری که شخصا اصلا خوشم نیومد ازشون کتاب 504 به تنهایی کافی نیست
> واسه منحصرا زبان باید حداقل 4000 4500 لغت مهم و کاربردی رو یاد داشت
> 
> برای گرامر هم ، پیشنهاد من grammar in use هستش ، پست بالاتر نمونه درسش رو گذاشتم
> خودم استفاده کردم حرف نداره ، تضمینی تضمینی


خب حالا به غیر از 504 چی پیشنهاد میدی ؟ (500 600 صفحس ، یکی دیگه هم اضافه بشه یعنی  :Yahoo (19): )
.
grammer in use گرامرش 3 تا کتابه دیگه ؟ هر کدوم چند صفحه س ؟
واسه گرامر همین 3 تا کافیه ؟  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saj8jad

> مرسی سلطان؛ زحمت کشیدی با کلی عکس و توضیح با حوصله ج دادی
> ی سوال این کتاب برای من ک کلاس زبان نرفتم (در حد زبان مدرسه بلدم)
> میتونه قابل فهم باشه و حالت خود اموز باشه بدون کلاس یاد بگیریم؟
> (در مورد بحث خارج از کنور برای یادگیری صرفا


قربانت عزیز  :Yahoo (8): 
آره همین که یه مقدار زبان بلد باشی میتونی به ترتیب از سطح elementary شروع کنی به یادگرفتن به صورت خودخوان

اگر هم که میخوای استاد بهت درس بده میتونی از سایت مرجع زبان ایرانیان دوره های گرامر و لغات in use آقای فرامرزی فر رو بصورت دانلودیش تهیه کنی
آدرس : مرجع آموزش زبان ایرانیان - دروس آموزش استاد فرامرزی فر
معمولا هر چند روزی 50% تخفیف میدن رو محصولاتشون ، اگر با 50% تخفیف بخری کل دوره گرامر و لغاتش میشه حدود 85.000 تومان ، اینطوری به نظرم به صرفه تر هستش

البته قبلش برو نمونه آموزش هاش رو ببین ، پسند کردی بعد اقدام کن  :Yahoo (4): 
منظورم این دوتا دوره هستش :

----------


## Dr.Manhattan

> ولی به نظر من به جز کتابای اناری که شخصا اصلا خوشم نیومد ازشون کتاب 504 به تنهایی کافی نیست
> واسه منحصرا زبان باید حداقل 4000 4500 لغت مهم و کاربردی رو یاد داشت
> 
> برای گرامر هم ، پیشنهاد من grammar in use هستش ، پست بالاتر نمونه درسش رو گذاشتم
> خودم استفاده کردم حرف نداره ، تضمینی تضمینی


ديگه اين شكلي فقط 4000 Essential Words مي مونه كه 6 جلديه!
ي Native مادرزاد كلا داره با حدود 8/9 K زندگي مي كنه فقط براي 
كنكور 4000 تا خيليه...
مني كه كانون تا Advanced 3 تموم كردم موهاي تنم سيخ شد وقتي Barron’s 1100 ديدم...
مني كه فيلم مي بينم بالاي 90% اكي بودم و فكر مي كردم خيلي شاخم و كلي Journal زبان اصلي مي خونم
فهميدم هيچي نيستم هنوز...

پي نوشت: خيلي داري سخت مي گيري، ضربه ميخوري!

----------


## saj8jad

> خب حالا به غیر از 504 چی پیشنهاد میدی ؟ (500 600 صفحس ، یکی دیگه هم اضافه بشه یعنی )
> .
> grammer in use گرامرش 3 تا کتابه دیگه ؟ هر کدوم چند صفحه س ؟
> واسه گرامر همین 3 تا کافیه ؟


گرامر in use کلا 360 درس هستش ، همش برای منحصرا زبان نیاز نیست
نه بابا همه گرامر in use رو لازم نیست بری یاد بگیری  :Yahoo (4): 

واسه لغت راستش خودمم موندم  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (4): 
یه مجموعه 6 جلدی هستش بنام 4000 essential english words شاید برم سمت این ، هر جلدش 30 تا درسه و هر درسش حدود 17 18 تا لغت داره بعلاوه یه متن آخر هر درس

----------


## cRAzY.boY

> ديگه اين شكلي فقط 4000 Essential Words مي مونه كه 6 جلديه!
> ي Native مادرزاد كلا داره با حدود 8/9 K زندگي مي كنه فقط براي 
> كنكور 4000 تا خيليه...
> مني كه كانون تا Advanced 3 تموم كردم موهاي تنم سيخ شد وقتي Barron’s 1100 ديدم...
> مني كه فيلم مي بينم بالاي 90% اكي بودم و فكر مي كردم خيلي شاخم و كلي Journal زبان اصلي مي خونم
> فهميدم هيچي نيستم هنوز...
> 
> پي نوشت: خيلي داري سخت مي گيري، ضربه ميخوري!


دقیقا موافقم ، به نظر منم دیگه خیلی داره شاخش میکنه زبان کنکور رو !

پ.ن : منم نزدیک 40 تا سریال و کلی فیلم دیدم ، فکر میکردم دامنه لغاتم عالبه ، اما الان که 504 رو میخونم میبینم که چیزی بلد نیستم  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## cRAzY.boY

> گرامر in use کلا 360 درس هستش ، همش برای منحصرا زبان نیاز نیست
> نه بابا همه گرامر in use رو لازم نیست بری یاد بگیری 
> 
> واسه لغت راستش خودمم موندم 
> یه مجموعه 6 جلدی هستش بنام 4000 essential english words شاید برم سمت این ، هر جلدش 30 تا درسه و هر درسش حدود 17 18 تا لغت داره بعلاوه یه متن آخر هر درس


کدوماش رو بگیرم دقیقا ؟ اگه میشه دقیق بگو که میخوام بخرم !
.
6 جلد !!!! چه خبره عامو  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saj8jad

> ديگه اين شكلي فقط 4000 Essential Words مي مونه كه 6 جلديه!
> ي Native مادرزاد كلا داره با حدود 8/9 K زندگي مي كنه فقط براي 
> كنكور 4000 تا خيليه...
> مني كه كانون تا Advanced 3 تموم كردم موهاي تنم سيخ شد وقتي Barron’s 1100 ديدم...
> مني كه فيلم مي بينم بالاي 90% اكي بودم و فكر مي كردم خيلي شاخم و كلي Journal زبان اصلي مي خونم
> فهميدم هيچي نيستم هنوز...
> 
> پي نوشت: خيلي داري سخت مي گيري، ضربه ميخوري!


عزیز دل برادر منحصرا زبان 3 تا ریدینگ میدن که متن هاش مثل زبان عمومی کرفس نیست که 3 4 دقیقه ای بتونی بزنیشون  :Yahoo (4):  
هر 3 متن ، متن های تخصصی و علمی هستن واسه همین میگم باید حداقل 4k لغت بلد باشی
درسته حالا من یکم سخت گیرانه برخورد میکنم باهاش ولی همچین هلویی که شما تصور میکنی هم نیست  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saj8jad

> کدوماش رو بگیرم دقیقا ؟ اگه میشه دقیق بگو که میخوام بخرم !
> .
> 6 جلد !!!! چه خبره عامو


برا گرامر من نظرم رو in use هستش
فقط میخوای کتابش رو بخری؟ یا دوره آموزش فرامرزی رو؟

----------


## saj8jad

@MyDestiny
 @cRAzY.boY
بهتره مستند صحبت کنیم
خب با این وجود در یک نگاه ، نظرتون در مورد سطح لغات و محتوای کلوز و ریدینگ های منحصرا زبان امسال چیه؟

----------


## Dr.Manhattan

> @





> MyDestiny
>  @cRAzY.boY
> بهتره مستند صحبت کنیم
> خب با این وجود در یک نگاه ، نظرتون در مورد سطح لغات و محتوای کلوز و ریدینگ های منحصرا زبان امسال چیه؟





> 




حال نداشتم همه رو بخونم همين آخري رو خوندم راجع به Bamboo !
دوتا لغت كلا برام نا آشنا بودن Crucial و Commodity كه يكيش يعني Crucial با متن درك كردم.
متن كلا 4:30 طول كشيد.
به چهار موضوع هم هميشه توجه مي كنم: موضوع، مفهوم كلي، هدف/مخاطب، راه حل/نتيجه گيري

موضوع جنبه كاملا تكنيكال داره و تنها تمرين و افزايش دايره لغات در متن نه در رفرنس خالص كارسازه...
بازم ميگم اناري دوجلدي و 504 كافيه با ي 1201 و بقيه اش تا حد مرگ متن سنجش و آزمايشي و تأليفي
اما بازم اگر اصرار داري خداي وحشت بشي Barron’s 601
سمت Essential 4000 نرو نمي رسي تموم كني و خوندن صرفي لغت از رفرنس واقعا كار خسته كننده و بي بازدهي محسوب ميشه.

پي نوشت: حرف اناري رو قبول نداري، ارشاد عظيمي،  فرشيد مفتون، حميد خزايي، زينعلي، كياسالار، عليرضا جابري
شماره هركدومو خواستي بهت تو خصوصي ميدم خودت ازشون بپرس عمرا اگر غير تركيب بالا چيزي پيشنهاد بدن!

----------


## ehsan7777777

> حال نداشتم همه رو بخونم همين آخري رو خوندم راجع به Bamboo !
> دوتا لغت كلا برام نا آشنا بودن Crucial و Commodity كه يكيش يعني Crucial با متن درك كردم.
> متن كلا 4:30 طول كشيد.
> به چهار موضوع هم هميشه توجه مي كنم: موضوع، مفهوم كلي، هدف/مخاطب، راه حل/نتيجه گيري
> 
> موضوع جنبه كاملا تكنيكال داره و تنها تمرين و افزايش دايره لغات در متن نه در رفرنس خالص كارسازه...
> بازم ميگم اناري دوجلدي و 504 كافيه با ي 1201 و بقيه اش تا حد مرگ متن سنجش و آزمايشي و تأليفي
> اما بازم اگر اصرار داري خداي وحشت بشي Barron’s 601
> سمت Essential 4000 نرو نمي رسي تموم كني و خوندن صرفي لغت از رفرنس واقعا كار خسته كننده و بي بازدهي محسوب ميشه.
> ...


سلام دوست عزیز

خیلی از نظراتت استفاده کردم... 

فقط این کتاب 1201 که فرمودی ، در موردش شناختی ندارم... 

میشه یه کم در مورداین کتاب توضیح بدی و اینکه اگه لینک فروش این کتاب رو از سایتی سراغ داری ، همین جا بذاری تا بچه ها استفاده کنن .... 

بازم ممنون از شما ...

----------


## AminSD

> حال نداشتم همه رو بخونم همين آخري رو خوندم راجع به Bamboo !
> دوتا لغت كلا برام نا آشنا بودن Crucial و Commodity كه يكيش يعني Crucial با متن درك كردم.
> متن كلا 4:30 طول كشيد.
> به چهار موضوع هم هميشه توجه مي كنم: موضوع، مفهوم كلي، هدف/مخاطب، راه حل/نتيجه گيري
> 
> موضوع جنبه كاملا تكنيكال داره و تنها تمرين و افزايش دايره لغات در متن نه در رفرنس خالص كارسازه...
> بازم ميگم اناري دوجلدي و 504 كافيه با ي 1201 و بقيه اش تا حد مرگ متن سنجش و آزمايشي و تأليفي
> اما بازم اگر اصرار داري خداي وحشت بشي Barron’s 601
> سمت Essential 4000 نرو نمي رسي تموم كني و خوندن صرفي لغت از رفرنس واقعا كار خسته كننده و بي بازدهي محسوب ميشه.
> ...


من ١٢٠١ تكميلى مهروماه و ١٢٠٠مهروماه ؛ از متن نترسيم كياسالار شبقره و به همين سادگى گاج رو دارم
با زبان جامع گاج ( ارشاد عظيمى ) حالا واقعا نيازه براى درصد بالا برم كتاب انارى رو هزينه كنم بخرم؟؟؟؟
( البته درصد بالا در زبان عمومى )

----------


## ehsan7777777

آیا کسی فایل پی دی اف و یا لینک دانلود آزمون های ازمایشی کنکور اختصاصی زبان موسسه های مختلف رو که مربوط به این چند سال اخیر باشه ، داره ، که واسم بفرسته ؟
لینک آزمون تخصصی زبان داخل و خارج کشور 90 به بعد رو چطور ؟

ممنون

----------


## Dr.Manhattan

> سلام دوست عزیز
> 
> خیلی از نظراتت استفاده کردم... 
> 
> فقط این کتاب 1201 که فرمودی ، در موردش شناختی ندارم... 
> 
> میشه یه کم در مورداین کتاب توضیح بدی و اینکه اگه لینک فروش این کتاب رو از سایتی سراغ داری ، همین جا بذاری تا بچه ها استفاده کنن .... 
> 
> بازم ممنون از شما ...


همين 1201 لغت مهروماه  :Yahoo (1): 
البته بگم قلق متنو كياسالار تو نترسيم از متن (١٢٠ متن تأليفي) شبقره كامل ياد داده و خوندنش از نون شب برا همه واجب تره!

----------


## Dr.Manhattan

> من ١٢٠١ تكميلى مهروماه و ١٢٠٠مهروماه ؛ از متن نترسيم كياسالار شبقره و به همين سادگى گاج رو دارم
> با زبان جامع گاج ( ارشاد عظيمى ) حالا واقعا نيازه براى درصد بالا برم كتاب انارى رو هزينه كنم بخرم؟؟؟؟
> ( البته درصد بالا در زبان عمومى )


نه بابا چه خبره؟!
اون مبتكران دوجلدي تخصصي زبان رو بحث مي كرديم.
اگر ضميمه لغات گاجو داري 1200 رو بذار كنار.
ازمتن نترسيم كياسالار كافيه، به همين سادگي گاجو بذار كنار
تمام منابعت براي 90% كافيه.
هيچي نياز نداري

----------


## ehsan7777777

> همين 1201 لغت مهروماه 
> البته بگم قلق متنو كياسالار تو نترسيم از متن (١٢٠ متن تأليفي) شبقره كامل ياد داده و خوندنش از نون شب برا همه واجب تره!


اولش خیال کردم که این کتاب 1201 یه کتاب مرجع هست ... نگو همین مهر و ماه خودمونه ....  :Yahoo (112): 

بعد واسه متن به نظرت کتاب درک متن مال شهاب اناری بهتره یا این کتاب نترسیم از متن شبقره ؟

----------


## AminSD

> نه بابا چه خبره؟!
> اون مبتكران دوجلدي تخصصي زبان رو بحث مي كرديم.
> اگر ضميمه لغات گاجو داري 1200 رو بذار كنار.
> ازمتن نترسيم كياسالار كافيه، به همين سادگي گاجو بذار كنار
> تمام منابعت براي 90% كافيه.
> هيچي نياز نداري


اخه ١٢٠٠ يه حُسنى داره نسبت به ضميمه گاج اونم اينه كه براى تمام لغات يه جمله اورده و ميشه لغت رو در جمله ياد گرفت
خب خداروشكر مرسى

----------


## Dr.Manhattan

> اولش خیال کردم که این کتاب 1201 یه کتاب مرجع هست ... نگو همین مهر و ماه خودمونه .... 
> 
> بعد واسه متن به نظرت کتاب درک متن مال شهاب اناری بهتره یا این کتاب نترسیم از متن شبقره ؟


دوروبر من هركي زبان 100 و عموما 90 زده كياسالار داشته چون آموزش حاشيه تو همون متنه!
يعني انگار وقتي متنو ميخوني معلم بالا سرته داره ميگه حواست به چيا باشه، ترتيبو چجوري رعايت كن.
طراح كجا گير ميده كجا مي پيچونه و...
اناري اين ويژگي رو نداره و خيلي كش داده موضوع رو.
ضمن اينكه كياسالار خيلي قبل از اناري درك متنشو داده بيرون و رفرنس كنكور شده عملا اين كتاب.

----------


## Dr.Manhattan

> اخه ١٢٠٠ يه حُسنى داره نسبت به ضميمه گاج اونم اينه كه براى تمام لغات يه جمله اورده و ميشه لغت رو در جمله ياد گرفت
> خب خداروشكر مرسى


خوب پس اگر 1200 ميخوني ديگه ضميمه گاجو بذار كنار. همون دوتا مهروماه  حداقل 98% هر لغتي كه ممكنه تو كنكور بياد رو پوشش داده.

----------


## sina97

*کلا انگلیسی نظام جدید کامل هست*

----------


## ehsan7777777

> دوروبر من هركي زبان 100 و عموما 90 زده كياسالار داشته چون آموزش حاشيه تو همون متنه!
> يعني انگار وقتي متنو ميخوني معلم بالا سرته داره ميگه حواست به چيا باشه، ترتيبو چجوري رعايت كن.
> طراح كجا گير ميده كجا مي پيچونه و...
> اناري اين ويژگي رو نداره و خيلي كش داده موضوع رو.
> ضمن اينكه كياسالار خيلي قبل از اناري درك متنشو داده بيرون و رفرنس كنكور شده عملا اين كتاب.


شما خودت هر دو کتاب رو دیدی ؟
آخه یکی از بچه ها بود که از درک متن شهاب اناری خیلی تعریف می کرد...
راستی یه نکته هم بگم ... بنده این کتابو واسه کنکور زبان تخصصی میخوام .... چون خدا رو شکر واسه متن انگلیسی عمومی مشکلی ندارم ....

----------


## zohreh74

> سلام میکنم خدمت همه دوستان گل ... خسته نباشید 
> یه چندتایی سوال داشتم ازتون ...  کاملا متشکر خواهم بود اگر جواب بدید
> خب سوال اول اینکه : مطمئنم دیدین که همه جا میگن برای کنکور لغات 504 و 1100 بخونید ... حالا کاری با نحوه مطالعه و حفظ هزار و نیم و اندی لغت ندارم ... به نظرتون واقعا نیازه ؟ و اینکه تازگیا با یه چیز جالب آشنا شدم تحت عنوان 3 هزار لغت پرکاربرد از لانگمن ... کسی تجربه ای داره در موردش میخوام یکیشو شروع کنم ... 3000 یا 1604 تا لغت ؟ کدومش خوبه ؟ 
> سوال دوم اینکه : برای گرامر کنکور یه سریا میگن گرامر این یوز هم خوبه ... نظر شما چیه ؟ من با دوتا کتاب مواجه شدی یکیش انگلیش گرامر این یوز و دومیش ایستنشیال گرامر این یوز ... کدومشون خوبه و به درد میخوره ؟ 
> و سوال آخر اینکه  کتاب و نترسیم از متن با یه کتاب زرد کانون برا ریدینگ خوبن ؟ 
> یه نفر راهنمایی جامع کنه در این مورد قاطیدم


سلام منم شرایط شما رو دارم دقیقا ومیخوام کنکور زبان بدم دوباره با کارشناسی کامپیوتر . من کتاب گرامر این یوز گرفتم و نترسیم از متن واقعا خوبن برا لغتم 504  و اسنشال فور تافل مبخونم و دیگه هر جا لغت جدید دیدی بخون هرچی بیشتر بهتر

----------


## Dr.Manhattan

> شما خودت هر دو کتاب رو دیدی ؟
> آخه یکی از بچه ها بود که از درک متن شهاب اناری خیلی تعریف می کرد...
> راستی یه نکته هم بگم ... بنده این کتابو واسه کنکور زبان تخصصی میخوام .... چون خدا رو شکر واسه متن انگلیسی عمومی مشکلی ندارم ....


قطعا كياسالار، بله من هردو كتاب رو ديدم
بار تكنيكال نترسيم از متن خيلي بيشتره.

----------


## Dr.Manhattan

> سلام منم شرایط شما رو دارم دقیقا ومیخوام کنکور زبان بدم دوباره با کارشناسی کامپیوتر . من کتاب گرامر این یوز گرفتم و نترسیم از متن واقعا خوبن برا لغتم 504  و اسنشال فور تافل مبخونم و دیگه هر جا لغت جدید دیدی بخون هرچی بیشتر بهتر


504 كه بايد و كتاب Essential Words 450 كه مي خونيد كتاب خيلي خوبيه اما قديمي هستش من پيشنهاد مي كنم سوويچ كنيد روي Barron’s 601 كه خيلي جديدتره و عملا همه براي SAT/ACT تو آمريكا اينو رفرنس مي دونن.

----------


## Misto

> قربانت عزیز 
> آره همین که یه مقدار زبان بلد باشی میتونی به ترتیب از سطح elementary شروع کنی به یادگرفتن به صورت خودخوان
> 
> اگر هم که میخوای استاد بهت درس بده میتونی از سایت مرجع زبان ایرانیان دوره های گرامر و لغات in use آقای فرامرزی فر رو بصورت دانلودیش تهیه کنی
> آدرس : مرجع آموزش زبان ایرانیان - دروس آموزش استاد فرامرزی فر
> معمولا هر چند روزی 50% تخفیف میدن رو محصولاتشون ، اگر با 50% تخفیف بخری کل دوره گرامر و لغاتش میشه حدود 85.000 تومان ، اینطوری به نظرم به صرفه تر هستش
> 
> البته قبلش برو نمونه آموزش هاش رو ببین ، پسند کردی بعد اقدام کن 
> منظورم این دوتا دوره هستش :


من اینو گرفتمش ...  :Yahoo (110):  دوستان خواستن میتونم بهشون بدم  :Yahoo (113):  ولی نمیدونم به کپی رایت اهمیت میدید یا نه

----------


## Misto

ممنون از همگی دوستان
خب یکی از دوستان Barron’s 601 پیشنهاد داد با 504 ... 
اخه یه جورایی فکر نکنم برای زبان تخصصی کافی باشه  :Yahoo (4): 
شما یه سر به Longman Communication 3000 زدید ببینید چطوریه ؟  :Yahoo (100): یکی دو نفر خیلی بهم تاکید کردن خواستی لغت رو جدی شروع کنی همین کتابو کامل یادبگیر صرفا لغته و متن نداره برا همین باس با دیکشنری یادش گرفت ... 
 :Yahoo (110):  نظرتون راجب به کتاب new gap چیه ؟ کتاب خوبی هست ؟ من اینی که از اینترنت خریدم انگار برای آقای اناری بودش بعد بردم بیرون چاپش کردم ... 
نظری ندارید ؟

----------


## ehsan7777777

آیا کسی فایل پی دی اف و یا لینک دانلود آزمون های ازمایشی کنکور اختصاصی زبان موسسه های مختلف رو که مربوط به این چند سال اخیر باشه ، داره ، که واسم بفرسته ؟
لینک آزمون تخصصی زبان داخل و خارج کشور 90 به بعد رو چطور ؟

ممنون

----------


## MH.FA2343

بحث زبان عمومی شد. من سوال های کلوز رو اغلب بدون غلط جواب میدم یا خیلی کم یک غلط دارم. ریدینگ اغلب یک غلط و خیلی کم هم دوتا  دارم و کم هم بدون غلط زدم. کتاب ریدینگ شهاب اناری هم کار میکنم. بنظرتون از متن نترسیم رو بگیرم؟ تو گرامر لغت خدا رو شکر مشکل ندارم.

----------


## Dr.Manhattan

> ممنون از همگی دوستان
> خب یکی از دوستان Barron’s 601 پیشنهاد داد با 504 ... 
> اخه یه جورایی فکر نکنم برای زبان تخصصی کافی باشه 
> شما یه سر به Longman Communication 3000 زدید ببینید چطوریه ؟ یکی دو نفر خیلی بهم تاکید کردن خواستی لغت رو جدی شروع کنی همین کتابو کامل یادبگیر صرفا لغته و متن نداره برا همین باس با دیکشنری یادش گرفت ... 
>  نظرتون راجب به کتاب new gap چیه ؟ کتاب خوبی هست ؟ من اینی که از اینترنت خریدم انگار برای آقای اناری بودش بعد بردم بیرون چاپش کردم ... 
> نظری ندارید ؟


منظورت Bridge the Gap هستش؟
من خيلي تعريف اين كتاب رو از بچه هاي دانشگاه تهران شنيدم، تو Essay و Researches و تز براي شروع كلا اينكه بدونن چه خبره و چيكار كنن و ي استراكچر خوب بسازن به خيليا كمك كرده اما بگم نزديك 600 صفحه اس! نمي رسي اينهمه رو...

Longman 3000 رو نديدم اما تعريفي ازش نشنيدم و اين خيلي بده بخواي با ديكشنري بري جلو خيلي مسخره و وقت گيره 

ببين زبان اختصاصي يكمم از SAT/ACT پايين تره و مطمئن باش همون Barron’s 601 كافيه با 504 و دوجلد كتاب تخصصي اناري.
اصلا تو خود آمازون نوشته Barron’s 1200 براي GRE و Toefl خوبه. سطحش بالاست و به درد كنكور زبان نمي خوره.
شماهم كه فقط زبان نداريد درساي عمومي و بقيه هم هستن خوب!
حداقل من بازم ميگم به حرف منم اعتماد نمي كنيد از يكي بپرسيد كه اين راهو رفته!
فقط 504 و 601 نيست كه كلي هم لغت از همون كتاباي اناري، ازموناي ازمايشي و تستاي كتابا و متناي تأليفي درمياد
عملا كافيه واگرنه اصلا بريد Longman active study رو بگيريد تا آخر عمرتون لغت حفظ كنيد! :Yahoo (4):  والا ا ا ا ا... :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Dr.Manhattan

> بحث زبان عمومی شد. من سوال های کلوز رو اغلب بدون غلط جواب میدم یا خیلی کم یک غلط دارم. ریدینگ اغلب یک غلط و خیلی کم هم دوتا  دارم و کم هم بدون غلط زدم. کتاب ریدینگ شهاب اناری هم کار میکنم. بنظرتون از متن نترسیم رو بگیرم؟ تو گرامر لغت خدا رو شکر مشکل ندارم.


كياسالار رو "هم" نگير بلكه سوؤيچ كن روي از متن نترسيم
وقتي مشكل پايه اي نداري و مشكل تكنيكال و مديريتي داري
فقط كياسالار به دادت مي رسه

----------


## shirin.sa

> سلام میکنم خدمت همه دوستان گل ... خسته نباشید 
> یه چندتایی سوال داشتم ازتون ...  کاملا متشکر خواهم بود اگر جواب بدید
> خب سوال اول اینکه : مطمئنم دیدین که همه جا میگن برای کنکور لغات 504 و 1100 بخونید ... حالا کاری با نحوه مطالعه و حفظ هزار و نیم و اندی لغت ندارم ... به نظرتون واقعا نیازه ؟ و اینکه تازگیا با یه چیز جالب آشنا شدم تحت عنوان 3 هزار لغت پرکاربرد از لانگمن ... کسی تجربه ای داره در موردش میخوام یکیشو شروع کنم ... 3000 یا 1604 تا لغت ؟ کدومش خوبه ؟ 
> سوال دوم اینکه : برای گرامر کنکور یه سریا میگن گرامر این یوز هم خوبه ... نظر شما چیه ؟ من با دوتا کتاب مواجه شدی یکیش انگلیش گرامر این یوز و دومیش ایستنشیال گرامر این یوز ... کدومشون خوبه و به درد میخوره ؟ 
> و سوال آخر اینکه  کتاب و نترسیم از متن با یه کتاب زرد کانون برا ریدینگ خوبن ؟ 
> یه نفر راهنمایی جامع کنه در این مورد قاطیدم


 به نظرم شما لغت کل دبیرستانو یاد بگیرید خودش خیلیه بعد برید سمت 504 ایسنتیال گرمر این یوز دارم عالیه من برای زبان کنکور شهاب اناری دارم و قلم چی فک کنم شنا اگه برا کنکور میخونی باید به سوالای کنکور مسلط بشی موفق باشی

----------


## Misto

> منظورت Bridge the Gap هستش؟
> من خيلي تعريف اين كتاب رو از بچه هاي دانشگاه تهران شنيدم، تو Essay و Researches و تز براي شروع كلا اينكه بدونن چه خلره و چيكار كنن و ي استراكچر خوب بسازن به خيليا كمك كرده اما بگم نزديك 600 صفحه اس! نمي رسي اينهمه رو...
> 
> Longman 3000 رو نديدم اما تعريفي ازش نشنيدم و اين خيلي بده بخواي با ديكشنري بري جلو خيلي مسخره و وقت گيره 
> 
> ببين زبان اختصاصي يكمم از SAT/ACT پايين تره و مطمئن باش همون Barron’s 601 كافيه با 504 و دوجلد كتاب تخصصي اناري.
> اصلا تو خود آمازون نوشته Barron’s 1200 براي GRE و Toefl خوبه. سطحش بالاست و به درد كنكور زبان نمي خوره.
> شماهم كه فقط زبان نداريد درساي عمومي و بقيه هم هستن خوب!
> حداقل من بازم ميگم به حرف منم اعتماد نمي كنيد از يكي بپرسيد كه اين راهو رفته!
> ...


ممنون واقعا  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## mohammad_tezar

> سلام میکنم خدمت همه دوستان گل ... خسته نباشید 
> یه چندتایی سوال داشتم ازتون ...  کاملا متشکر خواهم بود اگر جواب بدید
> خب سوال اول اینکه : مطمئنم دیدین که همه جا میگن برای کنکور لغات 504 و 1100 بخونید ... حالا کاری با نحوه مطالعه و حفظ هزار و نیم و اندی لغت ندارم ... به نظرتون واقعا نیازه ؟ و اینکه تازگیا با یه چیز جالب آشنا شدم تحت عنوان 3 هزار لغت پرکاربرد از لانگمن ... کسی تجربه ای داره در موردش میخوام یکیشو شروع کنم ... 3000 یا 1604 تا لغت ؟ کدومش خوبه ؟ 
> سوال دوم اینکه : برای گرامر کنکور یه سریا میگن گرامر این یوز هم خوبه ... نظر شما چیه ؟ من با دوتا کتاب مواجه شدی یکیش انگلیش گرامر این یوز و دومیش ایستنشیال گرامر این یوز ... کدومشون خوبه و به درد میخوره ؟ 
> و سوال آخر اینکه  کتاب و نترسیم از متن با یه کتاب زرد کانون برا ریدینگ خوبن ؟ 
> یه نفر راهنمایی جامع کنه در این مورد قاطیدم


*چخبره مگه چیشده؟*

----------


## Misto

> *چخبره مگه چیشده؟*


 :Yahoo (110): راستش میخوام به طور کامل زبان رو پوشش بدم هم برای استفاده شخصی هم کنکور 
یه عده مقالات تخصصی هست مرتبط با کامپیوتر و برنامه نویسی و ... که واقعا نیاز به سطح زبان انگلیسی بالا داره و فقط این هم نیست ...  :Yahoo (112):  آخرین باری که با دوتا توریست که زن و شوهر بودن حرف زدم متوجه تفاوت فاحش و البته ضعف بسیار شدیدم شدم ...  :Yahoo (5):  منم یه جورایی اعتماد به نفس بالایی داشتم تو زبان انگلیسی  :Yahoo (4):  ولی پرامو ریختن 
در هر صورت هرکسی اینکارا رو انجام نمیده و به نظرم دقیقا همین سخت کوشی تفاوت مارو با بقیه نشون میده

----------


## Misto

عذر میخوام سوالام یکم زیاده 
تفاوت دوتا کتاب Essential Grammar in Use و English Grammar in use تا چه حده ؟ سطحش خیلی فاحشه ؟ منظورم اینه لازمه حتما Essential رو مطالعه کنیم بعد بریم سراغ انگلیش گرامر این یوز ؟ 
برا زبان عمومی English Grammar in use برا بچه ها خوبه یا Essential  ؟؟ البته زبان تخصصی که مطمئنم انگلیش گرامر این یوز واجبه ... 
 :Yahoo (39):  یکی در مورد تفاوت دوتاشون توضیح میده و البته سطح advanced ... کیا میان سطح advanced میخونن ؟ ارشد ؟ یا بالاتر ؟ راستش هیچ تصوری ندارم

----------


## Melikamg

> عذر میخوام سوالام یکم زیاده 
> تفاوت دوتا کتاب Essential Grammar in Use و English Grammar in use تا چه حده ؟ سطحش خیلی فاحشه ؟ منظورم اینه لازمه حتما Essential رو مطالعه کنیم بعد بریم سراغ انگلیش گرامر این یوز ؟ 
> برا زبان عمومی English Grammar in use برا بچه ها خوبه یا Essential  ؟؟ البته زبان تخصصی که مطمئنم انگلیش گرامر این یوز واجبه ... 
>  یکی در مورد تفاوت دوتاشون توضیح میده و البته سطح advanced ... کیا میان سطح advanced میخونن ؟ ارشد ؟ یا بالاتر ؟ راستش هیچ تصوری ندارم


خب بستگی داره چقدر گرامر بلد هستید؟؟ 
به نظرم essential پیش زمینه هستش 
همون عادی رو.بخونید بهتر باشه
من ترم بعدی میرم advanced بالاخره بعد از 4 سال

----------


## Melikamg

راجع ب لغت هم اگر میخایید آزمون تافل یا آیلتس بدید بحث اش جداس ولی برای بالا تر بردن سطح لغات Oxford world skill رو شدیدا توصیه میکنم توی 3 لول intermediate.     Upper intermediate.    Advanced هستش ک کاملا سلف استادی هست و ب راحتی سطح لغات تون رو بالا میبرد

----------


## Misto

> خب بستگی داره چقدر گرامر بلد هستید؟؟ 
> به نظرم essential پیش زمینه هستش 
> همون عادی رو.بخونید بهتر باشه
> من ترم بعدی میرم advanced بالاخره بعد از 4 سال


خب راستش در حد همون دبیرستان بلدم گرامر رو نه بیشتر ...  :Yahoo (110):  پس همون انگلیش گرامر این یوز رو بخونم ؟؟؟

----------


## Melikamg

> خب راستش در حد همون دبیرستان بلدم گرامر رو نه بیشتر ...  پس همون انگلیش گرامر این یوز رو بخونم ؟؟؟


بله
ولی ی سوال الان شما بخش های دیگر زبان مثل writing تون خوبه؟؟ 
گرامر گول زننده است چون شما آون کتاب رو میخری تمرین هارو هم عالی حل میکنی ولی میخای صحبت کنی آخرش کل جملات رو present میگی اینطور نیستی؟؟

----------


## shirin.sa

> عذر میخوام سوالام یکم زیاده 
> تفاوت دوتا کتاب Essential Grammar in Use و English Grammar in use تا چه حده ؟ سطحش خیلی فاحشه ؟ منظورم اینه لازمه حتما Essential رو مطالعه کنیم بعد بریم سراغ انگلیش گرامر این یوز ؟ 
> برا زبان عمومی English Grammar in use برا بچه ها خوبه یا Essential  ؟؟ البته زبان تخصصی که مطمئنم انگلیش گرامر این یوز واجبه ... 
>  یکی در مورد تفاوت دوتاشون توضیح میده و البته سطح advanced ... کیا میان سطح advanced میخونن ؟ ارشد ؟ یا بالاتر ؟ راستش هیچ تصوری ندارم


والا اگه واسه حرف زدن میخوای بهتربری کلاس چون تو این کشور کسی زبان مادرش انگلیسی نیس که بخواد باهات حرف بزنه  که تو هم بتونی پیشرفت کنی واسه لغت به نظرم همون دیکشنری هروز یه لغت بهترین روشه برای یادگیری لغات یه سوال  تو حرف زدنت تو بیانت مشکل داشتی یا کلماتو نمیفهمیدی اگه بیانت بودکه گرامرت مشکل داره پس باید رو گرامر و افعال با قاعده بی قاعده رو یاد بگیری اما واسه گفتن کلماتت به نظرم کتاب داستان دیکشنری اینا خیلی خوبه

----------


## Misto

> بله
> ولی ی سوال الان شما بخش های دیگر زبان مثل writing تون خوبه؟؟ 
> گرامر گول زننده است چون شما آون کتاب رو میخری تمرین هارو هم عالی حل میکنی ولی میخای صحبت کنی آخرش کل جملات رو present میگی اینطور نیستی؟؟


آره writing خوبه مشکلی ندارم ... 
خخخ اره یه همچین مشکلی هست .. موقع صحبت کلا همه چیز قاط میشه ... مثلا میای گذشته بکار ببری حال میاری ... 
در هر صورت انتظار دارم کامل و اصولی یاد بگیرم ...  :Yahoo (100):  بیشتر این فیلمای لعنتی گند زدن به انگلیسیم  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## Misto

> والا اگه واسه حرف زدن میخوای بهتربری کلاس چون تو این کشور کسی زبان مادرش انگلیسی نیس که بخواد باهات حرف بزنه  که تو هم بتونی پیشرفت کنی واسه لغت به نظرم همون دیکشنری هروز یه لغت بهترین روشه برای یادگیری لغات یه سوال  تو حرف زدنت تو بیانت مشکل داشتی یا کلماتو نمیفهمیدی اگه بیانت بودکه گرامرت مشکل داره پس باید رو گرامر و افعال با قاعده بی قاعده رو یاد بگیری اما واسه گفتن کلماتت به نظرم کتاب داستان دیکشنری اینا خیلی خوبه


ممنون کتاب خاصی هم پیشنهاد میکنید ؟ یا خودم بگردم دنبالشون  ؟ سطحش مهم نیست ؟ مثلا بیام رمانی مثل 1984 رو انگلیسی بخونم ؟

----------


## Melikamg

> آره writing خوبه مشکلی ندارم ... 
> خخخ اره یه همچین مشکلی هست .. موقع صحبت کلا همه چیز قاط میشه ... مثلا میای گذشته بکار ببری حال میاری ... 
> در هر صورت انتظار دارم کامل و اصولی یاد بگیرم ...  بیشتر این فیلمای لعنتی گند زدن به انگلیسیم


اها یعنی میدونی تو writing کی باید present perfect استفاده کنی کی present perfect counties???? 
فیلم ک خب عامیانه است 
از کتاب هایی استفاده کن ک multiple باشن یعنی همه چی داشته باشن و همه جنبه های زبان ات رو بالا ببری 
اول هدف مشخص کن آیلتس میخای یا تافل یا آزمون های کمبریج یا دوران cpe و......
با توجه ب زمانی ک در اختیار داری منابع مناسب هر کدوم رو انتخاب کن

----------


## Misto

> اها یعنی میدونی تو writing کی باید present perfect استفاده کنی کی present perfect counties???? 
> فیلم ک خب عامیانه است 
> از کتاب هایی استفاده کن ک multiple باشن یعنی همه چی داشته باشن و همه جنبه های زبان ات رو بالا ببری 
> اول هدف مشخص کن آیلتس میخای یا تافل یا آزمون های کمبریج یا دوران cpe و......
> با توجه ب زمانی ک در اختیار داری منابع مناسب هر کدوم رو انتخاب کن


اره روی کاغذ خوبم ینی میدونم چیکار کنم چون قبلش فکر میکنم ... ولی تو صحبت کردن خب فرصت فکر کردن نیست و عادت شده حال صحبت کنیم ...
ینی هر چهار مهارت رو باهم بالا ببرم دیه ؟ من هدفم فعلا زبان تخصصی هست .. ولی خب اگه اشتباه نکنم برای مهارتی ک میخوام تافل بهتر باشه ... مطمئن نیستم نظر شما چیه ؟ کدوم بهتره ؟ چی پیشنهاد میدی ؟

----------


## Melikamg

> اره روی کاغذ خوبم ینی میدونم چیکار کنم چون قبلش فکر میکنم ... ولی تو صحبت کردن خب فرصت فکر کردن نیست و عادت شده حال صحبت کنیم ...
> ینی هر چهار مهارت رو باهم بالا ببرم دیه ؟ من هدفم فعلا زبان تخصصی هست .. ولی خب اگه اشتباه نکنم برای مهارتی ک میخوام تافل بهتر باشه ... مطمئن نیستم نظر شما چیه ؟ کدوم بهتره ؟ چی پیشنهاد میدی ؟


اره همه باهم بالا ببری خیلی خوب نتیجه میگیری 
خب ببین تافل برای کشور های آمریکا و کانادا خیلی قابل قبوله و آیلتس برای اروپا 
یکم اطلاعات م ممکنه قدیمی باشه ولی تا جایی ک یادمه باید تمدید بشن هر چند سال ی بار 
آزمون کمبریج ک از طرف خود دانشگاه کمبریج برگزار میشع و همه جا کاملا معتبره و نیاز ب تمدید نداره ولی خیلی سخته خیلی 
دوره های cpe زبان تخصصی هستن ک فک کنم این ب کارتون بیاد یکم سخت هستند و همین طوری نمیتونید واردش بشید باید قبلش حتما چندتا کتاب advanced بخونی و واقعیت سلف استادی کردن سی پی ایی برای کسی هست ک وقت آزاد زیاد داره و عاشق زبانه وگرنه باید کلاس برید

----------


## Melikamg

و اینکه میخای بربتیش صحبت کنی یا امریکن با توجه ب این کتاب ات رو انتخاب میکنی ک توی listing دچار دوگانگی نشی

----------


## Misto

> و اینکه میخای بربتیش صحبت کنی یا امریکن با توجه ب این کتاب ات رو انتخاب میکنی ک توی listing دچار دوگانگی نشی


داداش ممنون بابت راهنمایی هات خیلی کمک کرد دمت گرم  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Melikamg

> داداش ممنون بابت راهنمایی هات خیلی کمک کرد دمت گرم


خواهش میکنم
سوال دیگه ایی هم باشه در خدمتم 
موفق باشی

----------


## mohammad_tezar

> راستش میخوام به طور کامل زبان رو پوشش بدم هم برای استفاده شخصی هم کنکور 
> یه عده مقالات تخصصی هست مرتبط با کامپیوتر و برنامه نویسی و ... که واقعا نیاز به سطح زبان انگلیسی بالا داره و فقط این هم نیست ...  آخرین باری که با دوتا توریست که زن و شوهر بودن حرف زدم متوجه تفاوت فاحش و البته ضعف بسیار شدیدم شدم ...  منم یه جورایی اعتماد به نفس بالایی داشتم تو زبان انگلیسی  ولی پرامو ریختن 
> در هر صورت هرکسی اینکارا رو انجام نمیده و به نظرم دقیقا همین سخت کوشی تفاوت مارو با بقیه نشون میده


*آره درسته ولی بحث زبان کنکور جداس و بحث زبان انگلیسی برنامه نویسی هم جداس  بهم هیچ ربطی ندارم لزوما
*

----------


## نگارخانم

> راستش میخوام به طور کامل زبان رو پوشش بدم هم برای استفاده شخصی هم کنکور 
> یه عده مقالات تخصصی هست مرتبط با کامپیوتر و برنامه نویسی و ... که واقعا نیاز به سطح زبان انگلیسی بالا داره و فقط این هم نیست ...  آخرین باری که با دوتا توریست که زن و شوهر بودن حرف زدم متوجه تفاوت فاحش و البته ضعف بسیار شدیدم شدم ...  منم یه جورایی اعتماد به نفس بالایی داشتم تو زبان انگلیسی  ولی پرامو ریختن 
> در هر صورت هرکسی اینکارا رو انجام نمیده و به نظرم دقیقا همین سخت کوشی تفاوت مارو با بقیه نشون میده


حالا سال کنکور شما پوشش نده فعلا  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): برو بچسب به کنکورت
شهاب اناری عالیه واسه زبان کنکور

----------


## Misto

> *آره درسته ولی بحث زبان کنکور جداس و بحث زبان انگلیسی برنامه نویسی هم جداس  بهم هیچ ربطی ندارم لزوما
> *


 :Yahoo (110):  خیلی هم ربط داره زبان انگلیسی ، انگلیسیه ... شما اول زبان فارسی رو یاد میگیرید بعد میرید سراغ مقالات علمی خوندن ...  :Yahoo (110):  کسی که مهارت داشته باشه تو کنکور هم مشکلی پیدا نمیکنه

----------


## mohammad_tezar

> خیلی هم ربط داره زبان انگلیسی ، انگلیسیه ... شما اول زبان فارسی رو یاد میگیرید بعد میرید سراغ مقالات علمی خوندن ...  کسی که مهارت داشته باشه تو کنکور هم مشکلی پیدا نمیکنه



*حاجی انگلیسی برنامه نویسی و کامپیوتر با زبان کنکور خیلی فرق داره دیگه , کلا دامنه لغات فرق میکنه*

----------


## Misto

*سلام مجدد دوستان ... 
یه سوال دیگه هم داشتم ... من الان 2 جلدی اختصاصی اناری رو خریدم ... 
به نظرتون لازم هم هست عمومی جامع هم بخرم ؟ یا چی ؟ 
 نظرتون چیه ؟ 
*

----------


## MH.FA2343

> *سلام مجدد دوستان ... 
> یه سوال دیگه هم داشتم ... من الان 2 جلدی اختصاصی اناری رو خریدم ... 
> به نظرتون لازم هم هست عمومی جامع هم بخرم ؟ یا چی ؟ 
>  نظرتون چیه ؟ 
> *


شما پایه زبانتون خوبه یا نه؟ اگه پایه زبانتون پایینه صدرصد زبان تخصصی به مشکل میخورید!
لطفا بگید پایه زبانتون در کل در چه جدیه
حقیقتش کسی میره دنبال رشته زبان که سطحش خوبی داشته باشه. متاسفانه یکی از اقوام بنده هم با سطح دبیرستان رفت رشته زبان. زبان تخصصی در حد 20 زد الان که ترم اوله خیلی اذیت شده! استادا خیلی سخت میگیرن و کتابای سطح بالا میدن به دانشجوها برای مطالعه که از پس مطالعه شون بر نمیاد! الان خیلی گیر کرده! همش از سختی رشته میگه! تو دانشگاه واقعا زبان تدریس نمیکنن! از سطح پیشرفته شروع میکنن تا به فوق پیشرفته برسید.
مسلما هرچی پایه ی خوبی داشته باشید برای زبان بهتره. منظور از پایه در حد دبیرستان نیست! پایه خوب سطح بالاتر از دبیرستانه در حد اینترمیدیت. و بالاتر. مثل کاربری که گفتن تا سطح پیشرفته 3 تموم کردن و دارن 504 میخنن. شاید سطح فوق متوسط یه پایه خوب برای زبان باشه.
اینا چیزایی بود که میدونستم.

----------


## Misto

> شما پایه زبانتون خوبه یا نه؟ اگه پایه زبانتون پایینه صدرصد زبان تخصصی به مشکل میخورید!
> لطفا بگید پایه زبانتون در کل در چه جدیه
> حقیقتش کسی میره دنبال رشته زبان که سطحش خوبی داشته باشه. متاسفانه یکی از اقوام بنده هم با سطح دبیرستان رفت رشته زبان. زبان تخصصی در حد 20 زد الان که ترم اوله خیلی اذیت شده! استادا خیلی سخت میگیرن و کتابای سطح بالا میدن به دانشجوها برای مطالعه که از پس مطالعه شون بر نمیاد! الان خیلی گیر کرده! همش از سختی رشته میگه! تو دانشگاه واقعا زبان تدریس نمیکنن! از سطح پیشرفته شروع میکنن تا به فوق پیشرفته برسید.
> مسلما هرچی پایه ی خوبی داشته باشید برای زبان بهتره. منظور از پایه در حد دبیرستان نیست! پایه خوب سطح بالاتر از دبیرستانه در حد اینترمیدیت. و بالاتر. مثل کاربری که گفتن تا سطح پیشرفته 3 تموم کردن و دارن 504 میخنن. شاید سطح فوق متوسط یه پایه خوب برای زبان باشه.
> اینا چیزایی بود که میدونستم.


سطحم از دبیرستان بالاتره .. تو تاپیک ها هم گفتم مشکلم یه جورایی تو حرف زدنه ...  :Yahoo (117): تو ترجمه کردن و خوندن مقالات انگلیسی ساده یا حتی بعضی فیلمای انگلیسی مشکلی ندارم ...
 :Yahoo (31):  کلاس بیرون نرفتم نمیدونم سطحم چطوریه نظری هم ندارم

----------

